# anyone looking for restaurant help?



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking to get back into a kitchen somewhere, kinda miss the old days. Several years experience that I won't even go into at the moment. Suffice to say if your looking for help, I'm looking for work...


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

guess not?


----------

